
Google reportedly bought Mastercard data to link ads with offline purchases - cpeterso
https://www.theverge.com/2018/8/30/17801880/google-mastercard-data-online-ads-offline-purchase-history-privacy
======
Finnucane
Is this surprising? MC and Visa collect and sell user data. They track
everything you spend money on, and use that to get you to spend more money.
Collaborate with Google to make that happen? Of course they would.

